# Lawn chairs



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Took me a while, but finally got my Adirondacks finished. I got the basic design from a woodworking magazine, but drew out the plans myself. Normally my working MO is too hectic and disorganized to actually do step by step photos, but I almost got there this time!

1) Raw materials
2) Parts cut 
3) Unpainted chair (i.e. the G&T test - passed)
4) The boring part (i.e. painting)
5) The finished product 
6) The avian appreciation society (they were outside for literally 10 minutes before they got 'bombed') 

Now we just need some good weather in Seattle to enjoy them...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Good grief those are nice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look nice.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice. Id like to make these but im afraid i dont have all the necessary tools. Any way you could upload your plans and a list of tools needed/used


----------



## Lillu (Mar 4, 2014)

these are really nice tools - but i like the one without paint even better. but i understand it wouldn´t last outside then.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

I wanted to make them out of a wood that would stand up to the elements without paint, but those kind of woods get a bit expensive so I just made them from poplar and painted them. I think the wife prefers the painted look over the raw wood anyway.

The chairs could probably be made with a coping saw and some sandpaper, but I used my jigsaw, table saw and router as my patience and spare time are lacking. I also used one of those drill/countersink combos for all the screw holes, which (along with my laser level) is one of my favorite tools.

Maybe I will try and find some time to make up an intelligible set of plans.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

spiragui said:


> I wanted to make them out of a wood that would stand up to the elements without paint, but those kind of woods get a bit expensive so I just made them from poplar and painted them. I think the wife prefers the painted look over the raw wood anyway.
> 
> The chairs could probably be made with a coping saw and some sandpaper, but I used my jigsaw, table saw and router as my patience and spare time are lacking. I also used one of those drill/countersink combos for all the screw holes, which (along with my laser level) is one of my favorite tools.
> 
> Maybe I will try and find some time to make up an intelligible set of plans.


Hey, i actually have all of those tools! I was expecting something like a bandsaw, or other large tool.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! Thanks for showing us.

Barb


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

great job! Looks great


----------



## Stumpzzz (Nov 4, 2013)

Those are nice, and link to the article or step by step plans you could provide would be hugely appreciated. Wife is asking me to do the same thing!


----------



## diycoder (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice set of chairs! From which woodworking magazine did you get your basic design? How did you make your design different?

There are a bunch of free plans out on the web but not all of them look good. I have a set of plans that I bought from Jer's via Woodworker's Warehouse but they're no longer in business. It's actually a set of templates so it's not easy to scan into a PDF but I'll try to look into it.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! 

I have created a preliminary set of plans, but can't upload them 'cos the pdf file is too big (~1.2Mb). Anyone have an alternative idea?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about snapping a picture of the page? and upload that


----------



## diycoder (Sep 16, 2012)

spiragui said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I have created a preliminary set of plans, but can't upload them 'cos the pdf file is too big (~1.2Mb). Anyone have an alternative idea?
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this. I like to use www.zippyshare.com as they offer free hosting without any hassles.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Lee Valley .com also sells plans for these chairs, arbors, sheds and a few other things.

Start at page 155 for outdoor project plans...

http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/OnlineCatalog.aspx?id=6fefb9ac


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I was in upstate New York looking around for some of these and I think I could have driven the wheels off my car looking and looking. I finally gave up.


----------



## diycoder (Sep 16, 2012)

spiragui said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I have created a preliminary set of plans, but can't upload them 'cos the pdf file is too big (~1.2Mb). Anyone have an alternative idea?


Friendly reminder bump.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## roboth (May 6, 2014)

Really nice. This reminds me that we need to get some outdoor chairs...


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a link to a first draft of the plans. Not the easiest chair to make due to the curves and funny angles, but I fancied a challenge and maybe someone else will too.

Awaiting the questions...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x3cq2wsrq6pyq3a/AdirondackPlans%20%281%29.pdf


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, those look nice, Mmm, maybe an excuse for me to buy a new tool... :laughing:


----------



## rpeastep (Dec 11, 2010)

For what it's worth, I have a pdf set for a very similar chair, don't remember where I got them and haven't used them myself but they are pretty detailed. I do like the arms better on the ones in this thread, they look wider but anything is adaptable to your personal preferences if you take you time. Although, unless you are in your 20's and want to enjoy them before you get too old, I would recommend using more than a coping saw and sandpaper, lol. But you really don't need a lot of special tools to do them.

The file is larger than the site allows but I will be glad to email it to anyone who wants it. Just let me know you email address.


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

Great work! This is when I wish I was a carpenter with your mad skills...


----------

